
Sorry, Michigan tech startups… [A complete reveal of tech startup scene in MI] - gyfxmsqb
https://medium.com/@Unicorn_Tech_Startup/sorry-michigan-tech-startups-78dc4b6ea5
======
awad
"Most people in Michigan who get in tech is to get a good paycheck, not to
start a company or change the world for better."

This rubs me the wrong way. There's absolutely nothing wrong with this. Not
everyone can afford the risk of starting a business. And most tech companies
are not changing the world for the better, they're just trying to make money,
like every business. For most people, their job is just that, a job.

